# Some people cannot get on my webpage...browser?



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Some people report that they are unable to get on my web page. I've had some folks tell me that they could get on when they changed browsers. How can I make it so that it works with all browsers? My web page is www.easttxbees.com

Thank you!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I suspect that the site host is moving you around and the DNS servers aren't being updated. *31.170.161.133 *is your current resolution, but it took about three attempts for me to get it. If you pay nothing, don't expect great service. Nevada does some hosting I think.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

It works great in firefox 34. Also works okay in Chrome version 39.0.2171.95 m. Then I tried it in Opera 20 and it works great. Also tried it in Internet Explorer 11 with no problems. Slowest of the four browsers I tried it in was in Chrome. Fastest browser for loading it was Opera, then Firefox, then IE.

Hope this helps.

If you are looking for a different hosting service that is excellent - I'd recommend 1&1. https://www.1and1.com/?kwk=14926584 They are the company I use for my websites.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

It opened right away for me using Safari. (Apple)


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I wonder what is going to happen when Microsoft puts out Windows 10 next year.
Rumors has it that they are Not Going to be using Internet Explorer `Some brand new browser will be in Windows 10.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't think it's a browser problem. It appears that your SOA settings for the secondary DNS server are set really high. What that does is delay the updating of the secondary DNS server, so visitors who happened to query the secondary DNS server instead of the primary DNS server will be directed to the old IP address.

Specifically, your SOA refresh interval and time to live (TTL) are both set to 172800 seconds (48 hours). That means it will be two days before the secondary server requests update information, so the secondary DNS server won't be aware of changes for up to two days. But the secondary DNS server was still active during that 48 hours and giving out the old IP address. This problem will resolve on its own eventually, but your host really needs to clean up their DNS.









http://intodns.com/easttxbees.com

As indicated by RFC2308 recommendation, a TTL of 3600 to 10800 is more reasonable.

For important websites that can't tolerate downtime I usually set the TTL at 15 minutes a few days before DNS changes. That tells Internet providers to come back for fresh DNS information if it is more than 15 minutes old. Otherwise ISPs will use cached DNS info until the long TTL expires.

You just had a clumsy transition because of poor DNS configuration practices. There's not a lot you can't do about it but complain or change hosts.


----------

